# DIY built-in Charcoal grill/smoker?



## NorthCountryWood (Aug 29, 2011)

Wanting to build an outdoor kitchen with charcoal grill/smoker and wondered if anybody here had any ideas to share? I've got a clean slate to work with and as much space as I want. Basically only grill with lump charcoal (make my own), but do so a couple times a week just about year round. Wondering if anybody has any ideas for design, materials, etc?

Been searching the net for plans, but not finding a whole lot of variety....so figured I'd ask here.

Thanks


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello

Well if you want a real good smoker, this is a real good one!!

Just pick your flavor of wood pellets. Temp range is 200 to 600 degrees!!

Cooks even without flipping!!

http://www.louisiana-grills.com/

Just set the temp and forget it


----------



## NorthCountryWood (Aug 30, 2011)

Pellets? Interesting idea, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Someone threw something up last year and had some interest, including me, but never did see anything along the lines of what i was looking for...

My plan is to build an outdoor fireplace - probably out of block and stone faced depending on how much stone I have at the time.  I want to be able to build a brick [insulated] smoke chamber next to it.  I figured I could run the smoker with a small wood stove [Jotul 118] or build a fire/coal chamber underneath or next to it.  I would also like to add heat from the fireplace to the smoke chamber, of course I could just shovel coals into the smoker/firebox.  I am going to have to make sure I account for the passages necessary.  Wood/charcoal storage in that area is a must too.  I think the smoker will go on top of the wood storage area, like you see with the outdoor pizza ovens.  I would love to see what someone else is doing/has done.  Then of course, I want the gas grill out there too - so it almost has grown into an outdoor kitchen.  Currently I have the gas grill on the front porch and the smoker and charcoal grill on the side yard.  

Maybe I will just leave the gas grill on the deck for the wife...


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 30, 2011)

NorthCountryWood said:
			
		

> Pellets? Interesting idea, but not what I'm looking for.



I hear you.  Sure it works very well but it is too automated for me.  Part of the reason I love my BBQ - and others do too - is because they know the effort I put into it.  Wish I had some pictures of the smoked chx thighs i did on Saturday before the hurricane hit...


----------



## NorthCountryWood (Aug 30, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Someone threw something up last year and had some interest, including me, but never did see anything along the lines of what i was looking for...
> 
> My plan is to build an outdoor fireplace - probably out of block and stone faced depending on how much stone I have at the time.  I want to be able to build a brick [insulated] smoke chamber next to it.  I figured I could run the smoker with a small wood stove [Jotul 118] or build a fire/coal chamber underneath or next to it.  I would also like to add heat from the fireplace to the smoke chamber, of course I could just shovel coals into the smoker/firebox.  I am going to have to make sure I account for the passages necessary.  Wood/charcoal storage in that area is a must too.  I think the smoker will go on top of the wood storage area, like you see with the outdoor pizza ovens.  I would love to see what someone else is doing/has done.  Then of course, I want the gas grill out there too - so it almost has grown into an outdoor kitchen.  Currently I have the gas grill on the front porch and the smoker and charcoal grill on the side yard.
> 
> Maybe I will just leave the gas grill on the deck for the wife...



Yeah, I've been searching the BBQ sites/forums, landscape design sites, but not really finding specifics on anything except the freestanding or tow behind smokers/grills. Mostly I'm trying to figure out the specifics for optimum size of a smoke box, grill box, lid, ash pan, etc. 

Was going to do concrete block with stone, granite or soapstone counters. Know I want at least a 60" wide charcoal grill, maybe a small propane grill with side burner (although the built-in type are ridiculous money), charcoal and wood storage, tool and accessory storage. Trying to figure out an adjustable grill height system. Not happy with what I've seen out there now. Thinking about adjusting the coal grate and keeping the grill grate at a fixed height.

Found a local shop that can make me grill grates out of stainless, the rest I can weld up myself.....if I can just figure out the measurements.


----------



## Remmy122 (Aug 31, 2011)

I found this blog one day killing time at the inlaws. It doesnt have what your looking for, but has some awesome ideas and step by step recipies. I was instantly inspired.

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/


----------



## NorthCountryWood (Aug 31, 2011)

Remmy122 said:
			
		

> I found this blog one day killing time at the inlaws. It doesnt have what your looking for, but has some awesome ideas and step by step recipies. I was instantly inspired.
> 
> http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/



Some good ideas....and recipes. Especially "bacon wrapped bacon".

Like the grates on this one-

http://www.thegrillery.com/

Seen it on Primal Grill. Like the idea of the wheel and cable adjustment, but didn't appear to make for a very stable cooking surface.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 31, 2011)

My current burn pit is a slice out of a 275 gallon tank, so it is oval.  i have a buddy weld up a grill grate to fit over it.  It is stainless, has angle sides and round stock for the grates.  Works pretty darn good.  What I have seen for adjustability is if you have a brick structure, you can have some bricks sticking out to hold the grill and do that every other course of brick.  The other option is you can use some steel that can protrude from every course of brick for more options.  I saw one charcoal pit that used to grills, one lower than the other and it was just 2 bricks more narrow than the other so the bottom grill was a few inches shorter but you could use the bottom or top grill or both and you could slide them out half way to move meat around.

That angle with the 'v' facing up is characteristic of the Argentinean grills, where the juices and fat run off instead of running on the coals and causing flare ups.  i just wonder with those if the heat gets to the meat as well.  I think they just run the fires for those very hot because they don't have to worry about the flare ups.


----------

